# Fire is Best Buy's best-selling tablet (more or less)



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

http://mashable.com/2011/12/01/kindle-fire-vs-ipad/

Technically, the Fire is now the number 1 selling tablet at Best Buy. (Although it doesn't combine the various models/colors of the iPad.) Still, it must look nice at #1.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

According to Best Buy, the Kindle Fire is currently the best selling tablet at the moment, directly above the iPad. Despite this news, I'm curious to know whether the Fire will continue to trump the iPad for a little while more...what do you guys think?


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

The article I read on it pointed out there are 9 models of iPads and more than one are on the list below the Fire and that really, it probably isn't a fair judge of total sales. Now, if they added numbers then it would mean something.

I wonder how the web hits will do when those first numbers come in?


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

It is interesting to see that the Kindle Fire is a competitor to the iPad 2, but only a psuedo-competitor.  It is obviously not designed to take on Apple's tablet directly, however it is receiving a lot of sales.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_two similar topics merged_


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

RobertKindle said:


> It is interesting to see that the Kindle Fire is a competitor to the iPad 2, but only a psuedo-competitor. It is obviously not designed to take on Apple's tablet directly, however it is receiving a lot of sales.


If the Fire is receiving a lot of sales, then it follows that somebody is losing sales. It may not be "direct" competition, but Apple is taking a hit.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

KayakerNC said:


> If the Fire is receiving a lot of sales, then it follows that somebody is losing sales. It may not be "direct" competition, but Apple is taking a hit.


I wonder if Apple will try pulling some lawsuit stuff against Amazon for the Fire.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> If the Fire is receiving a lot of sales, then it follows that somebody is losing sales. It may not be "direct" competition, but Apple is taking a hit.


I don't think that tablet sales are a zero sum game. If they were at the same price point (or even close), you could make the case, but I don't think you can in this instance. There is no way I would pay the current price for an iPad, but the Fire hit my price point so I got it. I wanted a tablet, it fits the bill for what I want it to do (and the size I want it to be) and it hit the price I was willing to pay. The only way I would have bought an iPad was if it was at the price point I want. I would love to have hte same apps running on my tablet and phone, but not at what it costs.


----------

